# Steam - Portal: First Slice, demo oder nicht?



## Koyote (9. Juni 2012)

Hi, ich meinte mich zu erinnern vor einiger Zeit mal Portal: First Slice kostenlos in Steam bekommen zu haben, das war damals von NVIDIA ne Aktion. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage: Habe ich die Demo oder Vollversion?

Es war nicht installiert, dann bin ich drauf gegangen und es stand da Demo beim Portal logo. Ich habe es nun installiert, aber dort steht nichts mehr von Demo.

Wie kann man denn eine Demo eindeutig identifizieren?


----------



## fac3l3ss (9. Juni 2012)

"Portal: First Slice" scheint die Demo zu sein, also ist es wahrscheinlich auch diese. 
Du könntest die Spieldateien mit einem Rechtsklick löschen, wenn das Spiel nicht mehr in deiner Bibliothek gelistet ist, dann war es die Demo.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Koyote (9. Juni 2012)

Achso  Darum also der Name ok, dann steht es ja schon im Titel. Danke


----------

